# 12.0 jail on FreeBSD 12.0 on Raspberry Pi B (armv6)



## scotia (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi,

Ignoring the fact that I'm running 12.0...

I want to run net/ocserv in a jail on my Pi B, and according to the handbook I need to extract base and ports bundles.

However I can't find these on the HTTP/FTP server.

Given I want to run a 12.0 jail on 12.0, can I just copy / to the jail directory and clean it up a little?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## tommiie (Mar 24, 2020)

Why wont you upgrade? But yes, I would say you can just copy files to the jail directory.


----------



## scotia (Mar 24, 2020)

I plan to upgrade, but want to test ocserv within a jail first.  Thanks.


----------

